# alage is taking over my tank!



## gmb225 (Mar 11, 2015)

so i got blue green algae and black beard growing on the plants and covering the sand. 55g setup for 15m. aquaticlife dual 54w t5 ho setup. aquaclear 70. dirted tank 11m ago. using root tabs called total from aquariumplants.com every couple months. change 50% water once a week. tried api algaefix but it does nothing. dont have co2 and thing 2w per gal is too much? thinking of adding some floating plants to block some of the light? what should i buy? what should i do? dont have any testkits so dont know water perimiters. any help would be appreceated! so for the poor pics my camera is on the fritz!


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

This may help. The article addresses both Fresh and Salt water aquariums. 
https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/Blue-Green-Algae-and-Red-Slime

Algae in general:
Dealing with algae in freshwater aquaria

I would use Erythromycin as a last resort. It WILL work, but you will have to recycle the tank. One way around this is if you have a second tank that is already cycled, you can add some of the media from the filter of the cycled tank to the filter of the treated tank AFTER erythromycin treatment.


Good Luck,

Don


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Tried different things in aquarium and experimental setups. One things never failed: erythromycin.

Remove as much as you can by hand 
Day 1 2.5mg/L erythromycin 
Day 2 2.5mg/L erythromycin
(Day 4 50% wc 2.5mg/L erythromycin)*
Day8 50% wc 1mg/L erythromycin

*in mild cases it worked without this step, but do it at your own risk.
Also watch the ammonia levels during this treatment as there will be a lot of organics breaking down by the looks of your tank. I did not observe any problems with erythromycin affecting the nitrifing bacteria. In fact this thread support the idea that it does not Cyanobacteria (Blue-green Algae)

Watch out for contamination of your equipment and additional containers. 

For me BGA always appeared when the substrate or the aquarium was NO3 poor. However, what starts BGA and what kills it are two different things.


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

Can these algae be taken care with direct contact with peroxide? It might worth the effort since peroxide is safe.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Tank Black Out.


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

vig said:


> Can these algae be taken care with direct contact with peroxide? It might worth the effort since peroxide is safe.


Peroxide will kill them. Best way is to take the fish out, shut down filter. Then dose peroxide directly on algae, leave it for few minutes and then laaarge water change (vacum the grave and places u dosed). Sensitive plants will die but nana, buce mosses, crypts, hm, etc. wont... Also treat rocks and wood... Turn on the filter and 30min after return fish... Fish is not so affected by peroxide but snails and shrimp... they wil die if you dont do it carefully...


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

In my opinion peroxide will not reach the BGA that is deep in the substrate and filter as 'long term' erythromycin treatment will do. Next thing, you will have another BGA bloom. You can dose erythromycin with all the fish and inverts in the aquarium. So how is peroxide safer than erythromycin ?


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Eriytro doesnt affect BBA. 
For BGA it is the best thing def. 
It will only help for a while of course. You need to find the source.


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

UrosBGD said:


> Peroxide will kill them. Best way is to take the fish out, shut down filter. Then dose peroxide directly on algae, leave it for few minutes and then laaarge water change (vacum the grave and places u dosed). Sensitive plants will die but nana, buce mosses, crypts, hm, etc. wont... Also treat rocks and wood... Turn on the filter and 30min after return fish... Fish is not so affected by peroxide but snails and shrimp... they wil die if you dont do it carefully...


I can confirm that snail and shrimp will not die. Peroxide will turn into O2 as soon it touches the water. I have them in the tank when i dose some peroxide on algae on the rocks. But no harm in taking precaution.

Bump:


dukydaf said:


> In my opinion peroxide will not reach the BGA that is deep in the substrate and filter as 'long term' erythromycin treatment will do. Next thing, you will have another BGA bloom. You can dose erythromycin with all the fish and inverts in the aquarium. So how is peroxide safer than erythromycin ?


Peroxide treatment is safe since it turns into O2 when touches the water. Then, he still need to balance his aquarium to prevent algae growing back.


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

I killed all (100+) shrimps with peroxide... Sakura and crystals. And 15+ assassin snails... Did the treatment with syringe (40ml, tank was 60l) and didn't do a water change or stopped the filter. I have used peroxide few more times and there was always some casualties. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

vig said:


> Peroxide treatment is safe since it turns into O2 when touches the water. Then, he still need to balance his aquarium to prevent algae growing back.


Hydrogen peroxide: H2O2 ( so under 'isolated' decomposition 2H2O2 → 2 H2O + O2) . However in aquariums things are more complicated. Certain molecules (like Fe2+) can react with H peroxide and produce hydroxyl radicals. The temperature, pH and presence of other molecules and attack sites will determine the safe/effective dose. One aquarium might have lots of organics that rapidly neutralize H2O2-> fish and shrimp safe even at higher dose, and one aquarium might have clean water, low pH, low KH -> oups, why did everything die ? In acidic conditions, hydrogen peroxide is a stronger oxidizer than chlorine. Many fish and shrimp keepers will provide their horror story here. As you can see, there is a reason why it kills algae, microbes and we use it as a disinfectant.

So to recap, hydrogen peroxide is a strong non-specific(for our purpose) oxidizer. The LOAEL ( lowest observable adverse effect level) depends on several varying conditions. Compare it to relatively the specific antibiotic with well researched LOAELs. Also for BBA, Excel spot dosing works for mild infections.

If we admit that hydrogen peroxide is indeed not safe, I can say it is a great treatment. Remove all fish and shrimps. Be very careful with your dose and test it before you do a whole tank treatment.


----------



## gmb225 (Mar 11, 2015)

ok its cyno. i can vac it up in a water change but next week it will be back. i want to use Erythromycin but cant find it on dr foster and smith. can someone point me to where to buy it?

ive decided to buy ChemiClean for the cyno and add a hydor koralia water pump to up my circulation. how does 565g/hr sound?


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

UrosBGD said:


> I killed all (100+) shrimps with peroxide... Sakura and crystals. And 15+ assassin snails... Did the treatment with syringe (40ml, tank was 60l) and didn't do a water change or stopped the filter. I have used peroxide few more times and there was always some casualties.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


First, how much peroxide concentration did you use? I used 3% and it's completely safe.

Bump:


dukydaf said:


> Hydrogen peroxide: H2O2 ( so under 'isolated' decomposition 2H2O2 → 2 H2O + O2) . However in aquariums things are more complicated. Certain molecules (like Fe2+) can react with H peroxide and produce hydroxyl radicals. The temperature, pH and presence of other molecules and attack sites will determine the safe/effective dose. One aquarium might have lots of organics that rapidly neutralize H2O2-> fish and shrimp safe even at higher dose, and one aquarium might have clean water, low pH, low KH -> oups, why did everything die ? In acidic conditions, hydrogen peroxide is a stronger oxidizer than chlorine. Many fish and shrimp keepers will provide their horror story here. As you can see, there is a reason why it kills algae, microbes and we use it as a disinfectant.
> 
> So to recap, hydrogen peroxide is a strong non-specific(for our purpose) oxidizer. The LOAEL ( lowest observable adverse effect level) depends on several varying conditions. Compare it to relatively the specific antibiotic with well researched LOAELs. Also for BBA, Excel spot dosing works for mild infections.
> 
> If we admit that hydrogen peroxide is indeed not safe, I can say it is a great treatment. Remove all fish and shrimps. Be very careful with your dose and test it before you do a whole tank treatment.



I agreed with your statement, but there's always a safe dosage or concentration. Based on my experience, it is safe when using 3% peroxide.


----------



## Dark Storm (Apr 6, 2016)

I have found the right combination of algae eaters really helps reduce algae. I have not seen proper algae in my main tank since adding 3 Bumble bee snails, 2 Zebra Snails and 2 young BN Plec. The snails can't breed in freshwater, I made sure before purchase, that they need brackish water to re-produce. They'll just lay eggs that won't hatch.


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

I used 3%. That's only one I can buy in pharmacy...

There is safe dose u are correct, if you are willing to experiment. I am not, anymore 😩 



Sent from mTalk


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Dark Storm said:


> I have found the right combination of algae eaters really helps reduce algae. I have not seen proper algae in my main tank since adding 3 Bumble bee snails, 2 Zebra Snails and 2 young BN Plec. The snails can't breed in freshwater, I made sure before purchase, that they need brackish water to re-produce. They'll just lay eggs that won't hatch.






Zebra snail eggs are soooo annoying... Bright white and it is so hard to remove them...

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

vig said:


> I used 3% and it's completely safe.
> 
> Bump:
> I agreed with your statement, but there's always a safe dosage or concentration. Based on my experience, it is safe when using 3% peroxide.


I agree, this is the case with every substance, even poison. However, the effective dose and the NOAEL changes depending on many aquarium conditions making it hard to prescribe an exact safe and effective dose. Furthermore the difference between safe and harmful can be very small.

Using a 3% H peroxide solution, gives absolutely no information on the concentration of peroxide in the aquarium, unless you replaced all of your water with the 3% peroxide solution. The 3% tells that for 100ml of solution you actually add only 3ml H peroxide (assuming volume/mass percentage). To find out the concentration of peroxide in your aquarium after dosing x mL 3% peroxide solution use the following:

x (mL)*0.03*1000/ y (L)= peroxide (ppm)

where 
x- volume of 3% H peroxide solution added at one time in mL
y- volume of the aquarium in liters



It would be interesting to find out the actual concentration you used and under what other parameters.



Dark Storm said:


> I have found the right combination of algae eaters really helps reduce algae. I have not seen proper algae in my main tank since adding 3 Bumble bee snails, 2 Zebra Snails and 2 young BN Plec...


A gang of healthy algae eaters can do wonders. I was doing the long wait- no cleaning treatment for GDA... added 5 ottos in 30G and they ate almost all of it.... all that waiting for nothing  *Unfortunately, no animal will eat cyanobacteria.* In high enough conc. they produce water soluble cyanotoxins, which are toxic to animals (including humans)


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

dukydaf said:


> I agree, this is the case with every substance, even poison. However, the effective dose and the NOAEL changes depending on many aquarium conditions making it hard to prescribe an exact safe and effective dose. Furthermore the difference between safe and harmful can be very small.
> 
> Using a 3% H peroxide solution, gives absolutely no information on the concentration of peroxide in the aquarium, unless you replaced all of your water with the 3% peroxide solution. The 3% tells that for 100ml of solution you actually add only 3ml H peroxide (assuming volume/mass percentage). To find out the concentration of peroxide in your aquarium after dosing x mL 3% peroxide solution use the following:
> 
> ...



Alright, let me make it simple. I did spot treating the algae with peroxide (bought from pharmacy 3%) on the algae itself using a syringe. Within 1 minute you'll see bubbles (peroxide turns into O2). If you're not sure about the dosage, you can always dilute the peroxide accordingly to your liking. These are known method in this forums itself. I tried it on green algae. I'm not sure it will work with every type of algae. 
Others may have used Flourish Excel to help control the algae. 

If you have algae, that means your tank is not balance. Find out what is it and try to fix it. My problem was, I did not fertilize my plants properly and too much lights. After fixing the two, I found that light was the issue. 

Hope this will help :smile2:

Links:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/93074-hydrogen-peroxide-algae-control.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/55538-h2o2-hydrogen-peroxide-bleach-alternative.html


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

vig said:


> Alright, let me make it simple. I did spot treating the algae with peroxide (bought from pharmacy 3%) on the algae itself using a syringe. Within 1 minute you'll see bubbles (peroxide turns into O2)


Alright, than in your case we cannot talk about any sort of concentration as there is no solute quantity provided. Glad it worked for you to use the simple eye-dose, but this and other forums are riddled with people crying over dead fish, shrimps and plants after H peroxide treatment. In good conscience, I cannot recommend one dose or another for the general planted aquarium.

H peroxide will produce different sideproducts depending on the substances it reacts with, see my post above. Under 'pure degradation' H peroxide will generate water, oxygen and energy


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)

dukydaf said:


> Alright, than in your case we cannot talk about any sort of concentration as there is no solute quantity provided. Glad it worked for you to use the simple eye-dose, but this and other forums are riddled with people crying over dead fish, shrimps and plants after H peroxide treatment. In good conscience, I cannot recommend one dose or another for the general planted aquarium.
> 
> H peroxide will produce different sideproducts depending on the substances it reacts with, see my post above. Under 'pure degradation' H peroxide will generate water, oxygen and energy


Right. And to add a little bit more information, my tank is 17 gallon with whatever in it possible about 11 gallon.


----------

